# I'm growing, growing, growing, growing more as a person!



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I could feel it. My life is changing dramatically. I had the most social semester this last summer semester. All of my peers seem to like me very much. A first! I feel this is going to be a breakthrough very social Fall semester. I'm more social on this forum. I feel liked on this forum. I'm starting a new relationship with a new therapist who fits my needs as a person. One who is a Rogerian psychodynamic therapist. I thnk I like him a lot. I'm more social with my family from primary to extended. I'm interested, curious and concerned about all of them. I'm almost going to start a new volunteer work talking and supporting a lonely elder. I'm loving piano lessons. I really like my instructor and I love the music community I attend there. Also, I'm doing well in school. I'm getting A's and B's. I have a meaningful major that of Psychology. I know I want to be doing peer support as a career. I really feel like that's a reality for me. I AM GOING TO DEFINITELY MAKE THAT CLOSE, SOLID, MEANINGFUL FRIEND THATS ALWAYS ALLUDING ME. I AM GOING TO MAKE IT WORLD. I JUST KNOW. 



:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Niiiiice.


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

What a wonderful, positive post, Gerard. I'm happy things are going great for you. It sounds like you have a lot of energy and ambition inside of you that's finally coming out. 

Congratulations...it's nice to know some of us are making progress and that there's light at the end of the tunnel. 

:squeeze


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow. Congrats.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I know that you have been struggling lots with not having any friends. It's great that people like you. You seem to have a well rounded life. I hope that you do make some friends. Good Luck!


----------

